# [SOLVED] wireless card not recognised !

## med-gentoo

hello

I'm new user of gentoo and I use minimale (cd live )

my wireless card is "AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express)" and it needs ath9k module

this module is found in the kernel , but when I load it,no error messages appear but my card stay not recognised ! 

I checked /var/log/ and there is no errors

I used modprobe ath9k

lspci 

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev b4)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 6 (rev b4)

00:1c.6 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 7 (rev b4)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM65 Express Chipset Family LPC Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR8152 v2.0 Fast Ethernet (rev c1)
```

lsmod 

```
Module                  Size  Used by

ath9k                  58702  0

mac80211              131468  1 ath9k

ath9k_common            1356  1 ath9k

ath9k_hw              308520  2 ath9k,ath9k_common

ath                    10410  3 ath9k,ath9k_common,ath9k_hw

cfg80211              116975  3 ath9k,mac80211,ath

fan                     1690  0

thermal                 6142  0

ipv6                  175356  34

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     18224  1

snd_hda_codec_conexant    32491  1

toshiba_acpi            8061  0

snd_hda_intel          15864  0

sparse_keymap           1912  1 toshiba_acpi

snd_hda_codec          42416  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_conexant,snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm                42313  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

processor              21931  4

video                   9347  0

backlight               2740  2 toshiba_acpi,video

snd_timer              12183  1 snd_pcm

thermal_sys             9702  4 fan,thermal,processor,video

rfkill                  6442  2 cfg80211,toshiba_acpi

wmi                     5851  0

snd                    33095  6 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_conexant,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               3381  1 snd

rtc                     4146  0

battery                 4613  0

ac                      1596  0

button                  3199  0

snd_page_alloc          4673  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

atl1c                  22445  0

hwmon                    853  1 thermal_sys

sha256_generic          8989  0

tg3                   104113  0

libphy                 11040  1 tg3

e1000                  75888  0

fuse                   48846  1

jfs                   130169  0

btrfs                 466180  0

zlib_deflate           15544  1 btrfs

raid10                 21667  0

raid456                40691  0

async_raid6_recov        841  1 raid456

async_memcpy             790  1 raid456

async_pq                2339  1 raid456

async_xor               1629  2 raid456,async_pq

xor                    14385  1 async_xor

async_tx                1238  5 raid456,async_raid6_recov,async_memcpy,async_pq,async_xor

raid6_pq               78248  2 async_raid6_recov,async_pq

raid1                  19602  0

raid0                   5746  0

dm_snapshot            22198  0

dm_crypt               11216  0

dm_mirror               9815  0

dm_region_hash          5092  1 dm_mirror

dm_log                  6281  2 dm_mirror,dm_region_hash

dm_mod                 48906  4 dm_snapshot,dm_crypt,dm_mirror,dm_log

scsi_wait_scan           435  0

hid_sunplus              929  0

hid_sony                1840  0

hid_samsung             2174  0

hid_pl                   821  0

hid_petalynx            1358  0

hid_monterey            1017  0

hid_microsoft           1995  0

hid_logitech            5301  0

hid_gyration            1492  0

hid_ezkey                870  0

hid_cypress             1222  0

hid_chicony             1161  0

hid_cherry               973  0

hid_belkin              1070  0

hid_apple               3697  0

hid_a4tech              1288  0

sl811_hcd               7005  0

ohci_hcd               13314  0

uhci_hcd               14728  0

usb_storage            30120  1

ehci_hcd               26752  0

mpt2sas                99001  0

raid_class              2228  1 mpt2sas

aic94xx                55532  0

libsas                 39933  1 aic94xx

lpfc                  383022  0

qla2xxx               273022  0

megaraid_sas           53663  0

megaraid_mbox          21103  0

megaraid_mm             5462  1 megaraid_mbox

megaraid               30760  0

aacraid                53864  0

sx8                     9603  0

DAC960                 53584  0

hpsa                   31792  0

cciss                  35752  0

3w_9xxx                23007  0

3w_xxxx                18350  0

mptsas                 39144  0

scsi_transport_sas     16061  4 mpt2sas,aic94xx,libsas,mptsas

mptfc                  10213  0

scsi_transport_fc      28530  3 lpfc,qla2xxx,mptfc

scsi_tgt                6652  1 scsi_transport_fc

mptspi                 11427  0

mptscsih               20864  3 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi

mptbase                66122  4 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi,mptscsih

atp870u                22529  0

dc395x                 23495  0

qla1280                16903  0

dmx3191d                7621  0

sym53c8xx              56100  0

gdth                   68371  0

advansys               44146  0

initio                 12727  0

BusLogic               17065  0

arcmsr                 20104  0

aic7xxx                90726  0

aic79xx               103047  0

scsi_transport_spi     15063  5 mptspi,dmx3191d,sym53c8xx,aic7xxx,aic79xx

sg                     18968  0

pdc_adma                3890  0

sata_inic162x           4739  0

sata_mv                18816  0

ata_piix               10588  0

ahci                   16051  1

libahci                13324  1 ahci

sata_qstor              3837  0

sata_vsc                2786  0

sata_uli                1965  0

sata_sis                2570  0

sata_sx4                6569  0

sata_nv                13634  0

sata_via                5096  0

sata_svw                2878  0

sata_sil24              7908  0

sata_sil                5218  0

sata_promise            7069  0

pata_sl82c105           2288  0

pata_cs5530             2914  0

pata_cs5520             2315  0

pata_via                6280  0

pata_jmicron            1448  0

pata_marvell            1821  0

pata_sis                6539  1 sata_sis

pata_netcell            1246  0

pata_sc1200             1923  0

pata_pdc202xx_old       2923  0

pata_triflex            1854  0

pata_atiixp             2553  0

pata_opti               1695  0

pata_amd                6438  0

pata_ali                6131  0

pata_it8213             2339  0

pata_pcmcia             6541  0

pcmcia                 24288  1 pata_pcmcia

firmware_class          4035  8 tg3,aic94xx,libsas,lpfc,qla2xxx,qla1280,advansys,pcmcia

pcmcia_core             7688  1 pcmcia

pata_ns87415            1996  0

pata_ns87410            1753  0

pata_serverworks        3420  0

pata_platform           2240  0

pata_artop              3178  0

pata_it821x             6047  0

pata_optidma            3042  0

pata_hpt3x2n            3918  0

pata_hpt3x3             1799  0

pata_hpt37x             7721  0

pata_hpt366             3500  0

pata_cmd64x             3814  0

pata_efar               2455  0

pata_rz1000             1548  0

pata_sil680             2891  0

pata_radisys            1895  0

pata_pdc2027x           4235  0

pata_mpiix              1811  0

libata                114345  53

libsas,pdc_adma,sata_inic162x,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,libahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise,pata_sl82c105,pata_cs

5530,pata_cs5520,pata_via,pata_jmicron,pata_marvell,pata_sis,pata_netcell,pata_sc1200,pata_pdc202xx_old,pata_triflex,pata_atiixp,pata_opti,pata_amd,pata_ali,pata_it8213,pata_pcmcia,pata_ns

87415,pata_ns87410,pata_serverworks,pata_platform,pata_artop,pata_it821x,pata_optidma,pata_hpt3x2n,pata_hpt3x3,pata_hpt37x,pata_hpt366,pata_cmd64x,pata_efar,pata_rz1000,pata_sil680

,pata_radisys,pata_pdc2027x,pata_mpiix 
```

what should I do ?Last edited by med-gentoo on Mon Jul 23, 2012 10:37 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

med-gentoo,

After you 

```
modprobe ath9k
```

 what does

```
ifconfig -a
```

 show?

----------

## med-gentoo

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 04:7d:7b:36:94:5c  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:18 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:6 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:6 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:108 (108.0 B)  TX bytes:108 (108.0 B)

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

med-gentoo,

Its still a kernel problem. Do the modprobe ath9k,  then post your dmesg output please.

You will need to use a pasebin site for that as its too big to fit in a post.

```
dmesg | wgetpaste
```

will work if you have wgetpaste emerged.  Tell the URL.

----------

## med-gentoo

http://pastebin.com/e1keCaBF

----------

## NeddySeagoon

med-gentoo,

Thats odd - there is no sign of the ath9k or wlan0 at all.

dmesg shows 

```
Linux version 3.2.12-gentoo (root@poseidon) (gcc version 4.5.3 (Gentoo 4.5.3-r1 p1.0, pie-0.4.5) ) #1 SMP Tue Jul 3 15:33:27 UTC 2012
```

so your running kernel is 3.2.12 built at Tue Jul 3 15:33:27 UTC 2012.

Does that look right to you?

What does 

```
readlink /usr/src/linux
```

 show?

Its quite possible to build modules against one kernel while you run another.

----------

## med-gentoo

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> med-gentoo,
> 
> Thats odd - there is no sign of the ath9k or wlan0 at all.
> 
> dmesg shows 
> ...

 

1- I think that it's right because I used the last version of  cd minimal

2- this cmd doesn't show anythig 

the system is not installed yet I just try the cd

----------

## NeddySeagoon

med-gentoo,

That explains a lot.  The gentoo minimal CDs do not support many wifi cards.

I don't think wpa_supplicant is provided either.

For working wifi during your Gentoo install, SystemRescueCD is highly reccomended.

It provides 32 bit and 64 bit kernels, is based on Gentoo and even has the /mnt/gentoo directory so that following the handboot JustWorks.

You can install Gentoo with any boot media that gives you a root shell as none of the code on the boot media goes into your install.

----------

## med-gentoo

thank you for your help   :Very Happy: 

----------

